# P30 for Concealed Carry



## USN52

Hey guys,
As the Title says, how is the P30 for CPL. I have read all I can, but would like to ask all that have the P30 if they do carry it and their thoughts. Thanks
Chuck


----------



## VAMarine

I like both of mine and carry them. Would suggest the LEM variants over the DA/SA models.

*HK P30S - Initial Thoughts *
I've been carrying mine since I got them up until just recently, have been carrying a P2000SK for the last couple weeks but will be going back to my P30 or P30L here shortly when the SK goes out for work.


----------



## high pockets

I carry a P30S as my EDC, and I think it's great. I carry IWB in an SHTF Gear ACE-1 holster and it is very comfortable. I have about 500 rounds through mine with no failures. Most of my rounds have been my reloads.


----------



## Jayghf1978

P30 is the full size version of the H&K correct? I was fortunate to have shot it at the local range, and enjoyed the short trigger action. A very fun range gun and very good for continuous shooting. Not sure about carrying it, the weight and size does not make it an ideal carrying weapon.

Good to have in your collection if you can shell out a grand. Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine

Jayghf1978 said:


> P30 is the full size version of the H&K correct? I was fortunate to have shot it at the local range, and enjoyed the short trigger action. A very fun range gun and very good for continuous shooting. Not sure about carrying it, the weight and size does not make it an ideal carrying weapon.
> 
> Good to have in your collection if you can shell out a grand. Good luck.


Not really, the P30 is about the size of a Glock 19. More of a mid-sized gun than full.










Not my photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## BatterUp23

Yes, I carry mine ( around the house 4 now, LOL ) but have 2 get use 2 it. I have the King tuk IWB holster & it feels good, no uncomfortability & would recommmend U get a quality holster 4 it B4 carrying !


----------



## USN52

Hi Guys,
Sorry for the late update, I went ahead and bought a P30-V3. VAMarine I know you liked the LEM style, but I do like a DASA and a decocker without a safety. I have only fired 100 rounds thru it so far, but love the way it feels and shoots. As soon as I fire a few more hundred rounds thru it and get a good holster, it will become my CC gun. I want to thank all who helped me with their inputs to my question.
Chuck


----------



## jyo

I've owned a P30S 9mm (DA/SA) for several years now---like it A LOT! That said, if I was going to carry an HK concealed, I would carry my P2000 9mm (also DA/SA)...


----------

